# Favorite Geese and Duck shells and reloads.



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Favorite steel shot shells or loads for ducks and geese?

For Factories - Federal Ultra-shocks on geese, 1 1/2 oz T shot.

Reloads - 1 3/8 oz of T's for geese, 3's & 1 Duplex for ducks ahead of alliant steel with sam1 wads.


----------

